# What did you or would you do for your 60th birthday ?



## Stranger (26/3/21)

I will be 60 just now, Yaaaaaay

Of course every one is expecting a big bash, you know that one where you are expected to order the Greek braai and provide lots of booze, let everyone come and get drunk and pee in your pool.

I have been there and done that and lately with Covid and all the rest I have started to think that this would be more for them than it would for me. The group of friends that I have are close, we go camping together to out of the way places like 10 days in Mabuasehube (google it) and during lock down we get together but not all at the same time.

A few other birthdays I have jumped on the bike/bikes with Swambo and just headed out, hitting up B&B's and backpackers, once all the way through Namibia and Botswana, but I am getting a bit long in the tooth for that now. I suppose 60 is a bit of a milestone and I am feeling a bit maudlin. I don't want a cruise or anything exotic and I am putting all my spare cash into finishing an investment property mortgage (clever me I got a 10 year bond and am on track to finish in 7) so budget is tight.

Thoughts, idea's and experiences guys are all welcome. Waddayatink ?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

Stranger said:


> I will be 60 just now, Yaaaaaay
> 
> Of course every one is expecting a big bash, you know that one where you are expected to order the Greek braai and provide lots of booze, let everyone come and get drunk and pee in your pool.
> 
> ...



Lekker weekend away at a nice bush lodge or KNP for you and SWAMBO?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

or if you are lus for a road trip: https://www.wolwehoek.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

Bit closer: https://www.booking.com/hotel/za/africamps-at-hoedspruit.en-gb.html?aid=311984;label=africamps-at-hoedspruit-q*XabIY4a9psf5V3yiDW3AS440374971591l:ta12:ac:ap:neg:fi:tiaud-922652055982:kwd-811769470785:lp1028748:li:dec:dmpccp=UmFuZG9tSVYkc2RlIyh9YTQUGSsRwx9_3qo3uPTHyoo;sid=8506aa77dc242efff4d58a09d5112d42;dest_id=-1237509;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;group_children=0;hapos=1;hpos=1;no_rooms=1;room1=A,A;sb_price_type=total;sr_order=popularity;srepoch=1616747917;srpvid=b3d43cc6c71b007d;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

More road trippy: https://www.kaggakamma.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

a trip to the Drakensberg, with a visit to the hydro-electric plant at sterkfontein dam, zip line tour through the berg.... plenty to do in the mountains. Book a week at ATKV Drakensville and explore the rest from there...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/3/21)

I'm hoping I'll still be young at heart enough to visit the "dance academy" 

Let's see who can figure that one out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I'm hoping I'll still be young at heart enough to visit the "dance academy"
> 
> Let's see who can figure that one out



That should be phrased as the "*Advanced* Dance Academy".
The other Dance Academies are just too stock standard.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/21)

You want to make it memorable? Go skydiving  I did that for my 40th birthday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (27/3/21)

Still have 10 years to go. Suspect a surprise party from my brother on my 50th though. His children let slip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (27/3/21)

Not sure, too long ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> or if you are lus for a road trip: https://www.wolwehoek.co.za/
> View attachment 226075
> 
> View attachment 226076
> ...


ooh nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (28/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> or if you are lus for a road trip: https://www.wolwehoek.co.za/
> View attachment 226075
> 
> View attachment 226076
> ...



Enigste Wolwehoek wat ek ken, is Wolwehoek slagpale naby Sasolburg....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Enigste Wolwehoek wat ek ken, is Wolwehoek slagpale naby Sasolburg....lol



I actually got excited when I saw that, thinking I could get away really close to home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/21)

My 60th Birthday was celebrated on holiday on the west coast of the USA, Canada and Alaska!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (29/3/21)

Run Rob ... run

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

